# Virtual Machine für Ubuntu?



## Jellysheep (2. Juni 2010)

Hi, 
1. gibt es virtuelle Maschinen für Ubuntu?
Es gibt sicher auch VirtualBox, aber welche ist die, die für das Gastsystem am meisten Speicher etc. bereitstellt?

2. Ich habe eine Festplatte mit Ubuntu und eine mit Windows. Kann ich auf Ubuntu das Windows von der anderen Festplatte ausführen?


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Zu deiner ersten Frage: Ich kenne nur VirtualBox, funktioniert sehr gut!
Den Speicher kannst du konfigurieren 
Zu deiner zweiten Frage: Nein, leider nicht. Es sei denn, du hast ein Tool, mit dem du VHD-Dateien von einer Festplatte erzeugen kannst


----------



## zerix (2. Juni 2010)

> Es gibt sicher auch VirtualBox, aber welche ist die, die für das Gastsystem am meisten Speicher etc. bereitstellt?


Was genau meinst du damit?

Wie Brunlorenz schon sagt, kannst du den Speicher konfigurieren. Du kannst eigentlich alles konfigurieren. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Jellysheep (2. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Schade, dass das mit der Festplatte nicht geht...

Schön wäre es eben, wenn das Hostsystem möglichst wenig und das Gastsystem möglichst viel Systemressourcen nutzen könnte. Das Gastsystem soll also so schnell wie möglich laufen. 
Was würdet ihr mir für diesen Zweck empfehlen?

// EDIT:
Ich habe keinen Hardware-Support für Virtualisierung. 
"egrep "flags.*:.*(svm|vmx)" /proc/cpuinfo" gibt auf der Konsole nichts aus.


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Du musst einfach viel RAM in VirtualBox
einstellen und eine Swap-Partition einrichten.
Dann wählst du alle Prozessoren, die du hast, für das Gastbetriebssystem aus.

Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz, wieso du ein installiertes Win virtualisieren willst?
Führe es doch normal aus


----------



## Jellysheep (2. Juni 2010)

> Du musst einfach viel RAM in VirtualBox
> einstellen und eine Swap-Partition einrichten.
> Dann wählst du alle Prozessoren, die du hast, für das Gastbetriebssystem  aus.


Gut, das ist klar. Was meinst du mit "Swap-Partition einrichten"? Die habe ich doch schon auf dem Host-System. 

Ich möchte einen Desktop-Würfel haben, bei dem auf einer Seite Windows drauf ist.


----------



## brunlorenz (2. Juni 2010)

Swap-Partition: Nur zur Sicherheit, wenn du keine hättest, könnte dir das System überschnappen oder sonst abstürzen.
Das will ich nicht umbedingt


----------

